# First time being fired.



## chef0069 (Mar 24, 2014)

Finished the season in the private club I have been the chef of for the past twenty years last night, went in today to clean and close the kitchen, and was told I am being let go, new manager, he wants a fresh new chef. I'm 54, never got fired before, kind of nervous, I need to work, definitely not financially secure. What a business! Never missed a day of work for the past twelve years, and only had one year before that with a sick day. They weren't even going to tell me today, it wasn't convenient for the Board president, he wanted me to come back tomorrow to tell me. Thanks for listening, just venting, not sure what I'm feeling.


----------



## archbow (Jul 15, 2013)

That sucks friend. I really hope that you can apply your skills in another kitchen soon, it's a damn shame that they are just willing to give the boot to someone who has been dedicated to their employer for so long. Possibly look into instructing at a local school if the thought of mixing into another commercial kitchen seems too daunting, or if you just want to get back into the mix there's plenty if kitchens who will take the experience


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

Oh wow mate....that is a tad bit harsh! Don't really know what else to say to that but I am putting forth the good vibes for you to find a wonderful job that appreciates your talent.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow. That really sucks. I'm sure you have all our sympathies. That's very shabby treatment. Remain professional though. Vent here and at home. Keep your cool when dealing with the club. You never know how these things will work out.

You may have to make a few phone calls but I'll be surprised if you don't find another job very soon.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

chefwriter said:


> Wow. That really sucks. I'm sure you have all our sympathies. That's very shabby treatment. Remain professional though. Vent here and at home. Keep your cool when dealing with the club. You never know how these things will work out.
> 
> You may have to make a few phone calls but I'll be surprised if you don't find another job very soon.


Ditto this. I was let go from a job 10 years ago at about your present age. At first it was crushing and demoralizing, but a few months later it turned into a blessing because I suddenly found myself in the Caribbean working and living the dream. _*Whoot!*_


----------



## chef0069 (Mar 24, 2014)

Cool, now how do I tell the wife I'm off to the Islands? lol. Thanks for all the good words here.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Your experience is a plus, your age is a negative. Sign up with employment agencies, check out local chefs organizations. Consider teaching, that's what I did. Don't let it get you down, everything happens for the best is the attitude you should adhere to. Goods Luck.  Which club on Long Island?


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

chefedb said:


> Your experience is a plus, your age is a negative. Sign up with employment agencies, check out local chefs organizations. Consider teaching, that's what I did. Don't let it get you down, everything happens for the best is the attitude you should adhere to. Goods Luck. Which club on Long Island?


Chefedb- I think your first statement may require its' own thread. I have found this to be true and don't really get it. No one can have experience without getting older and being a chef requires many years of accumulated knowledge about many areas and a certain level of maturity to handle the responsibility.


----------



## hproctor (Dec 18, 2014)

Sorry to hear this happened, had a similar experience in my career once. I felt crushed at first, I had left a great job at a resort to take the exec position. I went on to better things, but I would say this is an excellent time to decide where You are going to take your future. If you look at other companies, think about what you want first before you take something in a hurry. This is an opportunity in disguise if you allow yourself to see things that way. Dont let the crappy actions of others make you bitter, there are a lot of opportunities and now your challenge is to find them. Think outside the box, the landscape has changed considerably since you took that position. Another city might be calling to you as well, LA always needs Chefs.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

chefwriter said:


> Chefedb- I think your first statement may require its' own thread. I have found this to be true and don't really get it. No one can have experience without getting older and being a chef requires many years of accumulated knowledge about many areas and a certain level of maturity to handle the responsibility.


Unfortunately many places (especially corporate America) want the young cooks because they're more likely to be able to take the rigors or kitchen work and cost less.

But in reality, it is those younger employees that end up costing the company MORE money in the long run.

Things like portion control, waste, over preparing, hygiene, and the like take an understanding that only experience can teach.

I could never understand that either.

Some older Chefs can do the work of three or four.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

It's a country club, and a lot of times that's the way it happens.  Give the old GM a call.  Have a beer or three.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

You got that right Chef.!


----------



## chef0069 (Mar 24, 2014)

Believe me, I know it's how Country clubs work, it's something club chefs worry about, perception of people and work in clubs can change on a dime, one member talks, tells another, stories get spread, rumors, etc. Managers and chefs are always a few disgruntled members away from being out of a job.

    It's just so weird, 20 years was a long time, thinking about work consumed so much of my time, it's tough not thinking about it. I have to figure out what I want to do, I really don't know. Thanks for the input, talkin about it helps a lot.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Man, sorry to hear that.  It really sucks!  It's a shame to see how little loyalty is valued by some.  Still you have a ton of experience; once you decide what you want to do you'll land on your feet.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Make sure you know you're rights and benefits.  Severance pay, employment insurance and any packages for ex-employees.   Don't be rude but insist on your dues!

Here's one that might cheer ya up!

One place let me go for similar reasons but race not age... unprovable of course but little did they realize that I'd get a year free membership as part of my severance after 5 years.  

I immediately booked a T-Time right after every Sunday brunch when the management and Chef / Sous would do a round of golf and talk shop. 

Honestly I busted my ass just so I could make that T-Time, only so I could wave and be all nice-nice right in their faces, always mentioning what a pleasure it had been working for them etc. etc. BS.

I'd offer to buy them a beer... they were on the clock so couldn't accept, ask how things where going? still holding the same bottom % and all sorts of annoying shop talk and numbers.

It drove them absolutely bonkers. 

After a few months they stopped the golf round discussion and took it to a board room.  

A small victory, considering when my year membership lapsed I had nowhere near enough money to renew it.

At least I had fun messing around with them.


----------



## geno (Jun 10, 2012)

with 20 years and a good work record I would seriously go find a lawyer from a near by big city.  The first question you should ask him or her is if they are a member of the CC.   I expect you are owed some compensation.


----------



## chef0069 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks, I did receive a few months severance, and they have offered the services of a "resume" writer, ie. "expert". I need to find something that provides health care for my wife and 2 kids, that's my biggest worry, that and the cost of living on Long Island keeps getting worse, lots to think about, again, I appreciate the shoulder to lean on! I was in a lousy mood, and didn't want to open my mouth and say things I regretted at the time, so I refused the resume guy.


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

@chef0069 I am more than happy to provide free resume and cover writing services to you when you are ready! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## chefwd (Sep 26, 2014)

Sorry to hear that... been there. I would disagree with the age, as Chef's are a unique bunch. There are plenty of places that I know that will only hire more mature chefs, rather than hassle with a young one... I applied to a place a few years ago that told me I didn't have enough time in the business, and I have been around for over 25 years...

Best of luck... if you need any advice or just want to chat, I'm around. Where are you at, I have connections all over, so might be able to help out at least getting some information on places that are hiring. Not sure if you are willing to move or not, just let me know


----------



## chef0069 (Mar 24, 2014)

Fablesable said:


> @chef0069 I am more than happy to provide free resume and cover writing services to you when you are ready! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


Thanks, I might take you up on that.


----------



## chef0069 (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm on the North shore, Suffolk county, Long Island, NY. Previously worked in Nassau, and Manhattan.


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

Anytime! Just PM me if you need my help and we can get the ball rolling for you. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## hproctor (Dec 18, 2014)

You know there are a lot of families looking for a stable reliable private chef. The fact you have a long term track record, stability, and a family of your own would all be strengths when applying with people looking for their own Chef.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Now that you are a free man, any idea what you want to do?  Head into the restaurant world, stay with club work, go into the hotel thing, go private, etc.?  6 years ago, I left the restaurant world behing (maybe permanently or maybe I'll get back in one of these days) and have pursued a career in institutional cooking.  From a creative standpoint the jobs aren't great, but (especially at the Foodservice Director level and above) the quality of life is much better-rarely any nights, definitely not every weekend, and many, or most holidays off.  I made the move so that I didn't miss seeing my daughter grow up.  While the job is a creative dead end, working for one of the larger corporations has its perks, such as good insurance at decent rates (at least compared to other companies nowadays-still doesn't compare to the old days) and a salary that is a little more in tune with the number of hours you work.  The added bonus is that many of these companies do value the stability, maturity, and experience of "older" chefs and managers.  It's definitely not the type of job for everyone, and there are days when I sorely miss the restaurant world, but I do, generally, love my schedule and the time it allows me to be at home with my daughter.


----------



## chef0069 (Mar 24, 2014)

I have thought about Hospital, or nursing home, etc cooking, for the benefits and stability. That and the fact that I am probably behind the times in the restaurant world, seems you have to pile all the food on top of each other and garnish with a poached egg for everything, lol. What type of institution do you work for? Thanks. I'm bummed, just saw a job listing through  the local ACF, which I am a member of, for my old job.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I work in a correctional setting-county jail.  The food and creativity leave a lot be desired, although inmates probably eat better than you think.  One of the best and worse parts of the job is working with the inmate workers.  They can be very annoying, and many of these young men have never had a job in their life so they think you work them hard.  I tell them that if they worked for me in the real world we would be doing 3 times the work with 1/3 of the people in half the amount of time.  But the up side is that I can give these guys a few skills and maybe teach them a life lesson or 2 about responsibility.


----------



## chrisbristol (Feb 16, 2014)

First thing I would say is your haven't been fired. You have just been let go. I'm sure you will find a new job soon. Best of luck


----------



## chef0069 (Mar 24, 2014)

I think I understand, but what is the difference, in your mind. Thanks.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I would agree with Chris, you weren't fired, but let go.  The end result is the same-you're out of a job, but there is a difference.  To me, being fired means that  you did something wrong or failed in your job in some way.  Being "let go" doesn't carry all the negative connotations that being fired does-at least in my opinion.  Sometimes places just like to go a different way, want to bring in new blood to change things up.  It can be because the chef is no longer keeping up with the times, is stuck in a rut, or has a problem embracing change.  Other times it can be because management just wants some new blood leading the kitchen to reinvigorate the kitchen, wants new eyes in the kitchen, or is looking to save money by bringing in a younger, less expensive person to run the kitchen (whether that is a wise move or not is a whole other discussion).  But I guess to me, being "let go" does not necessarily imply the chef is at fault for being forced out.  Yes, it is a subtle difference, but I do see it as a difference.  Sometimes people are "let go" due to no fault of their own, but because management wants to move in a different way, and to them, the best way to do that is change the leadership of the kitchen, for right or wrong.  Nothing you could have done to avoid it.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

New job posting http://www.cheftalk.com/t/84246/executive-chef-four-streams-golf-club


----------



## chrisbristol (Feb 16, 2014)

That was basically what I meant. I look at being fired as you have not done your job right or you have not worked hard enough so they have got rid of you. You didn't do anything wrong so I just say let go.


----------



## chef0069 (Mar 24, 2014)

So, it's been a tough month looking for work, bad time of year, weather, etc.. Interviewed at a hospital, sous chef job, looks good, but a lot less money than what I was making. Also, though, 2 days off, less hours, etc. so maybe quality of life might be better, it's a trade off, the older you get, the more you start thinking about how much you have missed out on over the years, weddings, parties, communions, baptisms, birthdays, so it's a toss up. Life, or no spending money?


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I sympathize. While I made more at my last serious job on a yearly basis but no benefits, based on the hours I had to put in the hourly rate was horrible. Now I have more per hour and benefits, less per year but time off to enjoy my friends and family. You are right, getting older gives you some perspective. Or as Bonnie Raitt so aptly put it, "Life gets mighty precious when there's less of it to waste". 

If I ever get a job offering a great yearly salary, I'll be sure to figure out the actual hourly rate to make sure I'm not selling my life on the cheap.


----------

